# Shakespeare 2081 Sea Wonder bail torsion spring?



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

My bail torsion spring on my Shakespeare 2081 Sea Wonder spinning reel broke at the outer banks last week. I thought it would be pretty easy to find parts, but it's turning out to be harder than anticipated. This reel was made in 1966, so finding parts might be a little tougher tha usual. Does anyone know of any sources for Shakespeare, or other avenues or sources to get parts. Thanks, Darby Rat


----------



## -C-IMP (Apr 25, 2008)

Try; 814-948-6970 Older lady selling reel parts, or 845-255-5874 .


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks -C-IMP, I'll try those numbers. DR


----------



## Darby Rat (Aug 8, 2005)

FYI all, I purchased the bail torsion spring from Glenn's Reel & Rod repair located in Des Moines, Iowa. They are a great outfit! They had the spring (I purchased 3) for my 1966 
Shakespeare 2081 Sea Wonder spinning reel. I was real impressed they even had parts for that old of a reel, and multiples at that. If you ever need hard to find parts for reels, rods, trolling motors, etc., check them out. I will buy from them again.--------Darby Rat


----------

